# Attack or defend?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you one of those players who when you've got a good score going goes all defensive as you get on the final stretch? Or do you get all giddy with excitement of a good score and try and finish birdie, birdie, birdie...?

Is something that comes more to the fore in matchplay. I used to go all defensive when I got a few up. But after getting caught a few times and seeing the momentum shift I chnaged tack. If I was up I fought to be more up, and then more up. What a difference in the results! And then what a difference in the belief!

Without being brutal, the next time you're scoring well don't try and protect it... if you are good enough to be 3 up, you're good enough to be 6 up


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Neither. I always try to use good course management when I play, regardless of the situation. I'm more likely to play somewhat more aggressively if I'm not having a good day and I've reached the point where there isn't much left to lose. Most of the time I just try to play the best shot I can for whatever the situation.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I can be a shocker for this on the 18th.... I normally just keep playing my awesome game but it seems that if I'm aware of my score I seem to calm up at the 18th and try to protect my score it is something I've been trying to change because most times it ends in a bad last hole. I think the only real place for a defensive shot is out of the rough/tree/near water hazard taking and extra shot to chip back to the fairway rather then trying to attack the pin through the maze of trees.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Like Rick, I think that this situation (3-up) is no place to change your game plan. Whatever you’re doing that put you 3-up is more likely to get you to 6-up than shifting gears to either “attack” or “defend”. I simply stick to what’s working.

On one hand, sticking to your game that day is defensive in that you aren’t taking any unnecessary risks and playing your strengths.

On the other hand, it’s attacking in that you are continuing to apply the kind of pressure that has already put you ahead.

The drill I use when I step up to each shot in this situation is to ask myself: “OK Bob, what got you this far?”


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My best game when I play well has always been one of good course management. If I have a good round going, I tend to go with my safest shot and play for centers of greens. I guess that makes me defensive.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just keep playing regardless of what score is. I am a "my game today it is what it is" kind of player. I only play in 3-5 tournaments a year, and 3 of those are for charities. I also play in a few 3 club tournaments, which are just for fun. If I start out playing well, I usually end up playing well. There have been a few instances when fatigue set in towards the end of the round, and things went south. 

A few rounds come to mind in some match play tournaments I have played in. When my opponent is matched up well, or even better than me, I just play a steady round of golf. Most times by keeping a steady round going, it turns out well for me. In fact those are usually my best rounds, since I play at a steady tempo. The times I have lost, I was simply beaten by a better player. 

I really don't get all wigged out when playing golf. I had a job once that was pretty stressful. I don't ever plan to return to that state of mind/health in anything I ever do again.


----------



## JazMajor (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> Are you one of those players who when you've got a good score going goes all defensive as you get on the final stretch? Or do you get all giddy with excitement of a good score and try and finish birdie, birdie, birdie...?
> 
> Is something that comes more to the fore in matchplay. I used to go all defensive when I got a few up. But after getting caught a few times and seeing the momentum shift I chnaged tack. If I was up I fought to be more up, and then more up. What a difference in the results! And then what a difference in the belief!
> 
> Without being brutal, the next time you're scoring well don't try and protect it... if you are good enough to be 3 up, you're good enough to be 6 up


I have never played on an actual tournament, but if I would get this chane, leading and heading into the final stretch, I would go defensive instead of making a gamble in being too offensive.


----------



## Tincup! (Aug 21, 2011)

My best rounds or victories against my brothers is when I don't know my score or exactly where I stand and I just play golf shot by shot. Once I know I have a chance to break 80 or that I am just one up on my brother I tend to choke or think too much and lose my happy place


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm to consumed on just making the proper swing that I don't think of my score until I complete the 18th hole.


----------

